# Glowing Green Light in Coffin?



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)

Zombie F, great website. First time posting, so here goes:

How DID you get that fabulous, glowing green light effect in your unearthed coffin? It looks excellent. Did you use just a green flood? I noticed in one of the daylight shots that it appears that inside back of the coffin might have been painted green. The night shot looks like a neon source (or 500 glowsticks, haha), it's so un-natural in appearance.

Thanks


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

hey uses a green flood light, http://photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/?action=view&current=coffin-int-01.jpg


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Landrvr1. Not only is that light un-natural, it's also "unpleasant".


----------



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)

Lotus said:


> hey uses a green flood light, http://photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/?action=view&current=coffin-int-01.jpg


Ahh, thank ya. I thought I did a good search of the forums for the answer, but somehow missed that link.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

This year I'll be ditching the flood in there for an LED spotlight. Uses less electricoty and the color won't fade like the bulbs do.


----------

